# How can I learn to do Cash Office efficiently?



## HappyTargetSoul (May 17, 2021)

Hi guys. Will be starting to train for Cash Office shifts soon, a little nervous as it is kind of a big deal and responsibility. What are the best questions to ask my trainer? I'm trying to think ahead and ask questions about scenarios, variables or anything that can go wrong and how to correct and handle said thing, and do you guys think learning CO could make a team member better or pave the way for other opportunities?


----------



## sunnydays (May 18, 2021)

my best advice to doing co efficiently is to just do it. you’ll get faster at it over time

not trying to be snarky or whatever. it’s just a weird role thats not quite like anything else in the building and only time and repetition will help you do it faster and better


----------



## HappyTargetSoul (May 18, 2021)

Lol. Might've pressed something by accident, there but thank you... that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 18, 2021)

Ask questions to your trainer & don't forget your headphones.


----------



## redeye58 (May 18, 2021)

Focus on accuracy & process first.
After repetition, you build confidence; with confidence comes speed.


----------



## HappyTargetSoul (May 19, 2021)

At least I thought I pressed something by accident, I guess those check marks that are under every comment are supposed to be there, huh? Lol.


----------



## HappyTargetSoul (May 19, 2021)

True. Thank you guys.


----------

